# Flat oil primer not drying....help



## brevhm (Dec 11, 2008)

Yesterday I applied flat oil primer over stained and polyed wood doors. Today it is dry to the touch but still a lil soft.Ii can actually scrape it off with my fingernail. The poly finish was a dull satin and I did sand prior to priming. Dry time on the product says recoat in 2-4. Could this be just humidity.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm curious, are you in an OTC state? If so, some manufacturers are scrambling to meet the VOC regulations and have changed their primers to a long oil alkyd formulation. Long oils dry slower and have scratch off problems until fully cured in about 7-10 days. BTW- we have a new technology formulation of oil primer/bonders that meet OTC standards and dry quick and hard. Rolling them out in January (XIM NT series)
Then again, if you use an oil primer in low temperature and/or high humidity it will take longer to cure.


----------



## brevhm (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in Fl. It is Richard's Paint product ( all purpose interior exterior alkyd primer ). At this point I believe it just the humidity ( i hope ). Day 2 and I can still dig my fingernail into it. Though it did rain all day yesterday


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive had problems like that using old oil primer, or oil primer that was not mixed very well.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Richards had a big recall about a month ago...I thought it was mostly on xylene stain, but...


----------

